# Getting fuel to fuel distributor but not coming out of injector lines



## foxman423 (Oct 27, 2012)

Edit: problem solved. The thermo timeswitch being disconnected was the culprit. Now to hook up the alternator and radiator.

I have a 1989 vw fox jetronic that I did a audi 80 engine swap in. I had to change out the main fuel pump so it now works, tested the fuel tank pump and it is good but now I am getting fuel to the fuel distributor but it does not come out of the top to the injector lines. Do you have any ideas to get fuel flowing that I hope does not involve changing the fuel dist. The car runs fine off of soitarter fluid so if I can overcome this I believe I will have it running again. Thanks in advance for any help. Tim

Edit: I am now getting fuel to the cold start valve but it still wont start without starting fluid.
Also I have not hooked my engine temp sensor up yet either. Do you think that could be the problem?


----------



## foxman423 (Oct 27, 2012)

Bump


----------



## nbvwfan (Aug 15, 2007)

Have you pulled the injectors out and verified all flow cone shaped when you lift up on the fuel distributor sensor plate?
Your plunger might be stuck or the sensor plate not centered.


----------



## foxman423 (Oct 27, 2012)

nbvwfan said:


> Have you pulled the injectors out and verified all flow cone shaped when you lift up on the fuel distributor sensor plate?
> Your plunger might be stuck or the sensor plate not centered.


I got fuel flowing but I noticed a drip which turned out to be a crack by the hose connection on the swirl pot. As I was taking the hose off to try to patch it, the connector broke off. So now I gotta find another one. When it rains, ot pours.:banghead:


----------



## nbvwfan (Aug 15, 2007)

Do you have a picture, I don't know what a swirl pot is. Did the line break at a banjo bolt fitting?
Is is 12mm or can you identify what line?
I might know where to find one.


----------



## foxman423 (Oct 27, 2012)

nbvwfan said:


> Do you have a picture, I don't know what a swirl pot is. Did the line break at a banjo bolt fitting?
> Is is 12mm or can you identify what line?
> I might know where to find one.


this is the part. I have heard it called swirl pot and fuel filter so I am not sure what the real name is.










The one on the right shows the side that has the single connector that broke off at the base.


----------



## mk1devyn (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm having the same problem right now where the cold start injector is the only thing working it won't feed it to the injector lines and I have all the sensors plugged in I'm lost


----------



## tolusina (Oct 19, 2004)

mk1devyn said:


> I'm having the same problem right now where the cold start injector is the only thing working it won't feed it to the injector lines and I have all the sensors plugged in I'm lost


Run the fuel pump, raise the sensor plate, injectors should spray. If not, low system pressure is the first suspect.


----------



## mk1devyn (Feb 10, 2013)

tolusina said:


> Run the fuel pump, raise the sensor plate, injectors should spray. If not, low system pressure is the first suspect.


Alright I'll try it when I get off work I'll let you know how it goes. :thumbup:


----------

